# Another Going Backwards Thread-Grand Rapids Police Going Glock 9mm



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Grand Rapids police going to Glock 9mm, trading in .40 caliber guns | MLive.com


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Here we go! Given the choice I would rather have the Glock 9mm. I was the armorer for my department when I was in law enforcement. Most repair parts were only a few dollars and very easy to work on. It's also much easier for smaller framed officers to shoot it well (unless upper management bean counters opt for 8-12# safety triggers, they suck). Standing by for the charts and graphs that show that .357 sig is better than 9mm, .40 is better than .357, and .45 is a death ray.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Cheap parts and ease of repair should make the G-Lock a great if not Purrfect Prepper Tool.

I Did a D/L of these, linking so as not to irritate "Steve"
http://stevespages.com/pdf/glock_armorers_manual.pdf

http://stevespages.com/pdf/glock_armorers_manual_update.pdf

http://stevespages.com/pdf/glock_2009_armorers_manual.pdf

Butt I did use up a lot of his "Bandwidth" there getting the links


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heard the little hick town where I used to work has acquired a bunch of Glock .40s and are allowing the troops to trade in their Sig .40s for the Glocks on a voluntary basis. From what I heard most of the young bucks are going for the Glocks because of the consistent trigger pull. That first double action shot gets them confused. Not sure what right minded person would want to drop to a 9mm. It must be some kinda commie plot.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Not sure what right minded person would want to drop to a 9mm. It must be some kinda commie plot.


No sir, if it were a commie plot they would be dropping down to a 9×18mm Makarov, not the kraut 9x19mm Luger.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> No sir, if it were a commie plot they would be dropping down to a 9×18mm Makarov, not the kraut 9x19mm Luger.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Personally I prefer the glock 21 because of the 45 acp cartridge. My wife does very well with the glock 17 , her hands are much smaller than mine. Better to have a 9 mm on target than miss with a 45.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

A co-worker of mine and I recently had this discussion. He's a two-time visitor to the sandbox, and he told me the following story:

He said (not a direct quote but this is the gist of what he said) "I was at a gun show a couple of weekends ago and looking at a S&W 9mm. Another customer asked me if I thought that 9mm was "big enough" to do the job, and I told him it was. He then proceeded to to talk to me about how 45 ACP was far superior and all that, and I just smiled and nodded, knowing this guy has never seen anybody shot with a 9mm. I've seen people shot with 9mm's and let me tell you, they are plenty of gun to get the job done. If you ever see somebody get shot or shoot somebody with a 9mm, then you will never doubt that it's effective."

I was surprised that he brought this story up, he talks about his service time and the stuff they did while at base but he NEVER talks about anything operation or patrols that he was on, and obviously I don't ask.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> A co-worker of mine and I recently had this discussion. He's a two-time visitor to the sandbox, and he told me the following story:
> 
> He said (not a direct quote but this is the gist of what he said) "I was at a gun show a couple of weekends ago and looking at a S&W 9mm. Another customer asked me if I thought that 9mm was "big enough" to do the job, and I told him it was. He then proceeded to to talk to me about how 45 ACP was far superior and all that, and I just smiled and nodded, knowing this guy has never seen anybody shot with a 9mm. I've seen people shot with 9mm's and let me tell you, they are plenty of gun to get the job done. If you ever see somebody get shot or shoot somebody with a 9mm, then you will never doubt that it's effective."
> 
> I was surprised that he brought this story up, he talks about his service time and the stuff they did while at base but he NEVER talks about anything operation or patrols that he was on, and obviously I don't ask.


Im sure it was NATO ball ammo he used as well. Add modern hollow point duty ammo to the mix and 9 is fine. Not all cops are 6' tall. I'm 5'7" 170 lbs. A glock 21 is too big in my hands for comfort.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like some of the exspurts are agreeing with you. 
FBI 9MM Justification, FBI Training Division | LooseRounds.com


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Since Glocks come in a wide variety of calibers it seems to me the caliber issue and the brand issue are distinct. You can like Glocks and dislike 9mm if that's your preference.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Money is tight they need a lower cost gun. Many have rated the M9 far better than the glock.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Money is tight they need a lower cost gun. Many have rated the M9 far better than the glock.


Where might I find these ratings?
I consistently hear from officers, and have looked online in police forums, and they prefer the Glock over the Beretta.
If they are wrong, I'd like to know why.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Where might I find these ratings?
> I consistently hear from officers, and have looked online in police forums, and they prefer the Glock over the Beretta.
> If they are wrong, I'd like to know why.


I had the Beretta in the military and the Glock 22 as a cop. One thing I liked better about the Glock is the 1st through 16th shot the trigger pull is the same. Also there is no safety or de-cocker to worry with.


----------

